# Your favorite Halloween prop as a kid



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

*Your favorite Halloween prop/decoration as a kid*

So I was at a thrift store the other day when I found this little baby: 







It brought back a flood of memories of to some of my early Halloweens. I recall seeing these guys in a craft store and falling in love with them. I wanted one sooo bad! I have an affinity for pumpkins as to me they are the quintessential Halloween logo. When I finally saved up enough money to get one, alas they were gone. I settled for a different, more comical one at another store that I love (and still have) but it's never quite the equal. When I found this fella I snatched it up, ran to my wife and expounded the story, to which she replied "don't you have enough pumpkins!" It was one of those moments in time where the universe smiles upon you! It made me think what are some of the haunters here favorite childhood props or toys. Those things that you look back of fondly in your young haunting days!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

For me, it would have to be the Sneezing Portrait! This jewel of a Halloween prop was sold at Wal-Mart probably about seven years ago. It was the coolest. Thing. Ever. When activated by sound or motion, this portrait's mouth would move up and down, it would talk, and it would act as if it was getting ready to sneeze! It then said "Achoo" and squirted water out its nose. I had this prop up until about three years ago, and I can't stop slapping myself for getting rid of it. I believe we "threw it in the trash" (*gasp*) because apparently the batteries inside were left in during the off season. When it was triggered, the battery mechanism started smoking! This was the best prop ever, and I wish someone like Tekky would make this again.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I always remember the shaped candles when I think of "props", forget the name but they are expensive to buy now. We also had motionettes and boglins later on


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

This, it glowed in the dark and it fascinated me as a child


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i loved the little wax ghost candles that were holding a pumpkin. they have them in blow molds now. and i loved the clackers and noise makers. i still have some of our old ones. noone uses them anymore. we would knock on someones door, and as soon as we saw them opening the door we would start making the noises and yelling tot. those are sweet memories


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

for me it would have to be this one hanging skull i had, i think i got it from disneyland, but every year i would hang it out side and watch as other kids walked by in fear haha.. that and blow molds always make me think of my halloween childhood.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

magnusius said:


> So I was at a thrift store the other day when I found this little baby:
> View attachment 116624
> 
> It brought back a flood of memories of to some of my early Halloweens. I recall seeing these guys in a craft store and falling in love with them. I wanted one sooo bad! I have an affinity for pumpkins as to me they are the quintessential Halloween logo. When I finally saved up enough money to get one, alas they were gone. I settled for a different, more comical one at another store that I love (and still have) but it's never quite the equal. When I found this fella I snatched it up, ran to my wife and expounded the story, to which she replied "don't you have enough pumpkins!" It was one of those moments in time where the universe smiles upon you! It made me think what are some of the haunters here favorite childhood props or toys. Those things that you look back of fondly in your young haunting days!


Magungus YES! I had the same pumpkins too! They were called the OH Lantern Family! Sculpted by Todd Masters. OH boy did this bring back memories for me too! I also remember having a Tombstone that said RIP on it and it was made out of some sort of sponge material! Unforunatley I do not have thses anymore. But thanks for bringing back fond memories!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

As a child of the 70's, there wasn't much in the way of props at our place. 

There was decorations though. 

You had that pin up skeleton cutout for the door. Assorted witch and cat pictures, and the ever classic cardboard spider in a streamer web. 

The one that really scared the dickens out of me, however, was this pic of the headless horsemen silouhetted against the moon, jack o lantern in hand ready to throw it at you. 

Between that and grandma reading the poem, it was often a sleepless night.



> The Headless Horseman rides tonight
> Through stark and starless skies,
> Shattering the silence with
> His otherworldly cries.
> ...


Unfortunately, mom tossed that picture, and I've never seen the like since. Can find most our other decoration on collector sites, but not that Headless horse one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't recall props being big in the 70s/80s. Like Unorthodox said, it was more about the paper Beistle stuff, the jointed skeleton, witch, black cat, etc. More indoor stuff with the typical JOL on Halloween & not much else. Not on our street anyway.

I was a shy, timid child so even the Disney Headless Horseman used to scare the crap outta me. Thankfully I grew outta that shy, timid crap!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

yes totally true! I was born in 1973 and there was No Halloween props! Just the cardboard decorations you hung on your door. In the 80's I remember the foam plug in pumpkins. One I became an adult is really when I started getting into buying my own Halloween props!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> I was a shy, timid child so even the Disney Headless Horseman used to scare the crap outta me.


As I told my son, I didn't get into halloween because nothing scared me. I got into it because EVERYTHING scared me. Oh, how that brom bones song could get me cowering under the covers. *it's the headless horseman he's the worst!* Oh, there I go...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There were blow molds back then but that was about it in the "prop" department. I guess there were folks out there doing what we do, they just didn't have the interwebs to discuss it. I also think that back then the "props" were for larger pro haunts.

My first real encounter with props was the one I bought from a Death Studios ad in Fangoria in the 90s. Ed is his name (officially it's The Dead) & I still have him & he's still in excellent shape. Actually I have The Dead & Midnight from this ad.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> There were blow molds back then but that was about it in the "prop" department. I guess there were folks out there doing what we do, they just didn't have the interwebs to discuss it. I also think that back then the "props" were for larger pro haunts.
> 
> My first real encounter with props was the one I bought from a Death Studios ad in Fangoria in the 90s. Ed is his name (officially it's The Dead) & I still have him & he's still in excellent shape. Actually I have The Dead & Midnight from this ad.


Oh Fangora. That brings back a lot of memories also! I remember my dad would go to a local book store called the Book Shelf, a kind of independent book store. He was legend there, selling them hard to find items and such. While he was haggling and shooting the breeze I would go straight to the magazine rack and grab the latest edition of Fangora! I loved that rag. Thanks for the post's everybody. This is recalling so many fond memories. I also have a fond place for a cardboard window decoration of Frakenstein we put of every year. Magic!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a vague memory of those tombstones. They weren't really foam, but some hybrid material I think. I miss those things!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> There were blow molds back then but that was about it in the "prop" department. I guess there were folks out there doing what we do, they just didn't have the interwebs to discuss it. I also think that back then the "props" were for larger pro haunts.


Oh, certainly. We had 1 and a half in the neighborhood. 

The first being a mummy scene in a garage. One guy dressed as a egyptian priest, and a mummy. I never actually made it up to that door. Strobe lighted mummy would sit up, and I was DONE. 


The half, well, I honestly never got a good look at him. Every year, some dude would wander the streets dragging chains after him. I was too busy running to get a good look. He wasn't tied to a specific house, just wandered. (I tried to emulate that experience later in life...cops were called, wasn't fun)

Hence, I took to costumes more than props in my early days.

Saved up and bought this really "expensive" mask. Expensive for a 12 year old budget. I put it out in early october every year, mostly for memories. 

(real crappy pic, sorry)


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

Many things scared me during Halloween season when I was a little girl. God, just going to Party City and seeing that _whole wall _ full of masks just had me cowering near the check-out counters. We usually got new props each year - my mother was and still is a bit of a hoarder. Nevertheless, I think what I liked was this large spider Ma put on the ceiling. It had really long, furry legs that were set up on the ceiling like streamers. Somehow, I found comfort in that spider.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

My Dad would hang ghosts made from white sheets in the trees sometimes at our house. Those were very cool for me as a child, especially since my parents didn't really do much else for the holiday. I would sit on the screen porch and watch the ghosts blowing in the breeze.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Back in the late 80s/eary 90s my favorite Halloween prop that I could never afford was called "The Victim" by Distortions. It was sold in the back of Fangoria magazine.

My favorite prop that I did own was a small animatronic Frankenstein's monster holding a lantern. It stood about 2 feet high and rotated back and forth.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

The candles of which you speak are from a company called "Gurley"
http://www.etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=gurley+candles


----------



## Martian (Aug 1, 2010)

Man, I remember those blow mold things from Fangora scarring the bejeesus out of me when I was a kid. We never really had money for Halloween decor of any sort when I was a child, but my grandpa would always buy me those cheap ghost / pumpkin bag sets, where you filled their heads with leaves and twist tied them closed and hung them up. He'd get me a couple sets of those every year and I'd put them all over the place. I remember my uncle lived down the street from us, and they would always put up some nice stuff, and they had one of those gigantic oak trees in the front yard, so when I'd walk through the yard at night it would be all spooky and awesome. I sure do miss that stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh diggerc, that was a sweap of memories. i don't know why, but i've never been big into candles. i like them okay, but i don't really buy them. but that little ghost i always liked a lot. i just pulled up your candle link, and i remember an aweful lot of those candles. i remember i liked and still like a lot of those candles. those are real sweet candles. thanks for the link.
oh, and unorthodox, your post cracked me up. especially the part where the police were called.
are these the bag monsters you are talking about. weren't they called funkins or something like that?








and sometimes i didn't hang them, just stuffed them


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the little ghosties! I remember them fondly blowing in the breeze. <3


Martian said:


> Man, I remember those blow mold things from Fangora scarring the bejeesus out of me when I was a kid. We never really had money for Halloween decor of any sort when I was a child, but my grandpa would always buy me those cheap ghost / pumpkin bag sets, where you filled their heads with leaves and twist tied them closed and hung them up. He'd get me a couple sets of those every year and I'd put them all over the place. I remember my uncle lived down the street from us, and they would always put up some nice stuff, and they had one of those gigantic oak trees in the front yard, so when I'd walk through the yard at night it would be all spooky and awesome. I sure do miss that stuff.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if it counts as a "prop," because it was a mask. I never actually wore it, so maybe it was a prop..... semantics....

When I was about 11, somehow I had this very beautiful mask which appeared to be a Grecian/Roman or mythological lady mask. It never went with a costume, I think my mom just bought it for me because I liked it. It was made of that thin plastic that masks were made of that went with those cheapo little costumes sold in the 1960s and 1970s, they're being discussed on another thread. It had the usual black elastic band secured to the mask by a silver grommet on each side. 

It was a beautiful woman with black ringlets on each side of her face, and wearing some sort of silver helmet. As the years passed, I decorated it with matching nail-polish colors - the helmet became a silvery pearl, and the pink lips became a frosted silvery pink, like the inside of a seashell. I was just a kid, but the paint made the mask nicer. 

I had it for several years. I dont know what happened to it, and I sure wish still I had it now. I ddnt know who she was or who she was supposed to represent, but I loved her.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing. Please don't get caught up in the title. I should of put decoration instead of prop. All these posts flood my mind with fantastic memories. And the beauty is the majority of them are so simple. I get caught up in elaborate, delicate, time consuming props and projects which I love, but even these simple little items make lasting impressions. One of these years I think I might try to do a retro theme for my haunt! Keep the posts coming, they're all awesome!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

The Beistle paper decorations always looked cool to me, and we had 2 of those hanging dancers with the accordion style legs. 

Mom hung both on the front door every year, one cute scarecrow and one evil skeleton. 
I stared at them alot, one friendly face and one scary next to eachother.

Wish I could find photos of these but I only see witch or black cat ones!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

We had one of these when I was growing up but I never knew what happened to it after I moved away from home. Mom didn't remember it, but my brother did. So when I saw it on eBay - GRAB!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa, i absolutly love it


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Even though my family became unbelievably excited about Halloween each year, looking back I realize we had almost no decorations (and nothing I would consider a prop until much later). But I loved the cardboard skeleton jointed by brads that covered the entire door the pantry. I also loved this little battery operated ghost that was shaped like a snow globe with a cheap polyester cover. When you walked by, it would vibrate like crazy and emit a weird, high-pitched "ooooo-oooo-oo-oo" that would last for a minute. I can still hear that sound in my head!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Even though my family became unbelievably excited about Halloween each year, looking back I realize we had almost no decorations (and nothing I would consider a prop until much later). But I loved the cardboard skeleton jointed by brads that covered the entire door the pantry. I also loved this little battery operated ghost that was shaped like a snow globe with a cheap polyester cover. When you walked by, it would vibrate like crazy and emit a weird, high-pitched "ooooo-oooo-oo-oo" that would last for a minute. I can still hear that sound in my head!


We also had one of those ghosts! I totally forgot about that thing. FUN!


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I loved my Halloween Beanie Babies and Puffkins a lot as a child. (Still do!) But one actual decoration I loved was this gray-ish skull. It had fake moss and fake flowers sprouting from it's head, and when you pushed a button, it light up, moved, and played a song. It sounds a little corny, but it was really awesome and looked great. I think we got it from WalMart actually, back when they had really cool stuff. We still have it in a tote downstairs; I'll have to get it out this year.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine was seeing a crank ghost, I was 7 yrs old 1988. We always went trick or treating in the same neighborhood and there was always that "one house" that had the spooky music and strobe lights. This particular year this haunter started including his garage. In the back of the black plastic maze was this amazing floating ghost, that for the life of me I could not figure how it worked. After seeing this I was hooked.

I now take my childeren out trick or treating in this same neighborhood and we make it a event to visit my favorite childhood haunter.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What a great thread! My all time favorite decoration when I was a kid was my mom's Telco witch motionette, which she still has! And every year I ask her if I can have it and every year she says no LOL. 










Last year I was able to get my hands on the Telco vampire motionette for only $20! That will have to hold me over until mom is ready to give me her witch lol. I'd LOVE to have the ghost with pumpkin head too!

Another favorite decoration when I was a kid was the classic big pumpkin blow mold. 
Oh and kittyvide, I totally remember boglins! I love those things lol


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

This was my favorite and most vivid prop memory as a kid. My parents would place a couple of these in our windows and I used to love running outside at night and looking back at the house to see what it looked like. They were thrown away a long time ago unfortunetly but thanks to ebay and some patiience, I just bought one!! This is a blow mold ghost lamp from the early to mid 80's.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I was born in '63 and have no memory of Halloween props of any kind from my childhood, unless you count a jack o'lantern! And we never even had those. I think we had a witch candle and maybe a pumpkin candle one year. I did, however, have one of these






and it was the coolest toy ever! I played with it for hours at a time in closets or under the bed, anywhere I could see it glow. It was like Halloween all year long!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Montco Haunt said:


> This was my favorite and most vivid prop memory as a kid. My parents would place a couple of these in our windows and I used to love running outside at night and looking back at the house to see what it looked like. They were thrown away a long time ago unfortunetly but thanks to ebay and some patiience, I just bought one!! This is a blow mold ghost lamp from the early to mid 80's.
> 
> View attachment 117977


Those are great!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I grew up in an old Victorian home with a balcony. We didn't have props to buy back then so we made our own. We would run a rope from the top to the tree down below and cover a tether-ball with a white sheet to make a ghost. When the kids came down the sidewalk to our house i would let it go. As it zoomed down they ran screaming. I had my own pumpkin patch and after selling to the neighborhood we always had plenty to put in front our house. We also took an old mannequin form and covered it with a cape, added a devil mask over an empty milk carton, stuck in some red Christmas lights for eyes and there you go! I was only 9 or 10 and loved it! We always played spooky music all night long and we were the hit of the neighborhood. Fun memories.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

skullnbones said:


> I grew up in an old Victorian home with a balcony. We didn't have props to buy back then so we made our own. We would run a rope from the top to the tree down below and cover a tether-ball with a white sheet to make a ghost. When the kids came down the sidewalk to our house i would let it go. As it zoomed down they ran screaming. I had my own pumpkin patch and after selling to the neighborhood we always had plenty to put in front our house. We also took an old mannequin form and covered it with a cape, added a devil mask over an empty milk carton, stuck in some red Christmas lights for eyes and there you go! I was only 9 or 10 and loved it! We always played spooky music all night long and we were the hit of the neighborhood. Fun memories.


That ghost contraption is genius. I would have loved to witness that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> What a great thread! My all time favorite decoration when I was a kid was my mom's Telco witch motionette, which she still has! And every year I ask her if I can have it and every year she says no LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ms. Mandy I found her this year! Hold on to your witches hat cause I picked her up for 2.00! I looooove her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

For me it will always be the purple top hat skeleton blow mold Empire made. He was at one of my favorite TOT spots every year! Now he lives on my roof in Oct


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame, i'd never seen one of those, cute
monto, as a kid we had those ghosts in candles. i think those little ghosts are the cutist things. when i saw them as blow molds, better yet. more lasting. i bet from a window as a kid those were really cute.
gris, all those blow molds are so cool. as a kid we each got a candle one for Christmas one year, otherwise i don't really remember blow molds being around.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Headless Horseman*

HH scared me as an adult, the newer one with Johnny Depp, I don't think I've ever seen the Disney animated one, adding it to the list!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Ms. Mandy I found her this year! Hold on to your witches hat cause I picked her up for 2.00! I looooove her.


 In the words of Frank Barone.......HOLY CRAP! I really need to move to your area. You always get such amazing deals!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> In the words of Frank Barone.......HOLY CRAP! I really need to move to your area. You always get such amazing deals!


I will give you ghouls honor if I find another one she is all yours!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

kathy2008 said:


> HH scared me as an adult, the newer one with Johnny Depp, I don't think I've ever seen the Disney animated one, adding it to the list!!
> View attachment 118052


Ichabod Ichabod......Ichabod Ichabod.....Ichabod Ichabod.....Looooove the Disney version


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> I will give you ghouls honor if I find another one she is all yours!


 oh wow, that's very kind of you! You're awesome, Gris


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My childhood was filled with paper cut outs...jointed skeletons or witches on the doors. We also had those melted plastic wall hangings. I still have our blow mold table top pumpkins. My fondest childhood memory was sitting in a dark room listening to Halloween records...Disney's Thrills, Chills... or Sounds to make you Shiver!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

As a child in the 70s, Halloween for me was always my favorite holiday..... Even though we were lacking in the big fancy props that are out there today, I still have the most incredible and vivd memories.

There was something in the air, you know?

That crisp clean brisk air, and a mysterious wind. It seemed to howl. And I remember there always being the most amazing big orange full moon. If it wasn't ON Halloween, this feeling always came WITH Halloween. 

My favorite "props" were the memories we created. Memories of my mom putting together a costume out of clothes and jewelry from around the house, the day of Halloween itself: a pirate, a gypsy, a hobo. A mustache painted on my face with a charcoal eyebrow pencil. Getting to wear that costume to school was the coolest thing ever. Then the costume parade at school.

Making craft projects in elementary school, and bringing them home to hang on the fridge... like the one where you scrape off the black waxy crayon stuff to reveal the colorful paper underneath. I would make the most elaborate haunted house scenes, filled with cemetery fences, tombstones, pumpkins, witches flying across a full moon, crooked shutters, and always a ghost peaking out of an upstairs window.

Eating dinner anxiously, waiting for 5:00 when it started to get really dark, counting the moments until we could be turned loose in the neighborhood to go trick or treating, without our parents. It was all very exciting!

I remember being freaked out by the story my parents told us at the end of the night , as we dumped our pillow cases filled with candy onto the living room floor, about not eating any apples or fruit because there may be a razor blade inside.

And the one house that creeped us out the most was just a plain ordinary house. No decorations, and no lights on the porch. Just a sign on his door to not knock during day time hours as he worked the graveyard shift. Being kids, and not knowing what THAT meant, we deduced that he must be a vampire. We'd dare each other to ring his bell, even though we knew he'd never answer.

Those are my favorite Halloween childhood props- the ones I store in my mind like they were yesterday....


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm gonna cheat, if that's all right, because these aren't props, but rather decorations: 



















We would put these throughout the kitchen when I was a kid - on the window and cupboards. I remember them so well. They're nothing fancy, but take me back to my childhood! On memories alone, they're the bees knees. 

Here's a photo from Halloween when I was a kid (I'm the Dracula with half his head cut off, my dad was the devil and my brother in that skeleton mask), you can see the flaming skull on one of the cupboards in my mom's kitchen!










When I found these online, for cheap to boot, I about had a heart attack. I definitely plan on buying some and putting 'em throughout my house this year!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pink poodle, i loved reading your story. and you reminded me that we use to dress as hobos and pirates sometimes too. i remember a neighborhood kid who insisted he was going to use the hankercheif he had tied to his stick for his treats. his mom, sister and all of us tried to reason with him, but to no avail. well, it didn't work to well. lol. what a magical fun time it all was. 
zombie, what a cool photo. you all look great. not to bad on your vampire makeup. masks are cool, but i think make up is better for many reasons. anyway, from what i can see of the photo, you are a cuty.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My fave prop was a witch motionette that we sent to my nan. After my grandad passed, she lost her desire to decorate like she used to, so she passed her on to me, and I was thrilled! She sits proudly on a shelf every year now. I have to find a small skeleton head to replace the one she was holding though. It got lost somewhere over the years spent with my nan


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

As a lot of others, Halloween back when I was a kid was decorations, no real props. Some neighbors had some great skeletons but that was about as close to a prop as there was by me. But, I did aquire this big rubber bat on an elastic string. It weighed a couple of pounds there was so much rubber. I had that somewhere every year. Even as I got older, had it at work. I'm pretty sure I still have it in a box in the garage but, lord know how it would look now. At least it was proudly displayed for like 25 years.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't remember liking all that many props as a youth. Didn't have much in the way of haunts around town. I do however remember hating the luminaries my dad would put up. We had a ghost, witch, pumpkin, and Frankenstein. We also had those little jack o lantern stringers. I couldn't believe anybody thought that was scary C'MON!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Always JOLs! And the hand candle that melted away and left you with a skeleton hand!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloween screaming floor mat, my Mam maw had one for years I couldn't wait until she put it out. Loved that thing, we had some good memories. Miss you Mam maw. I would love to have one of my own, but the new ones just don't make the right sound


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My mom had also taped..yeah i know im old i said Taped Disney' s halloween used to play that over and over until the VCR ate it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> My mom had also taped..yeah i know im old i said Taped Disney' s halloween used to play that over and over until the VCR ate it


Don't feel bad.....I still have that taped!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

If this was hanging on a door , it was awesome http://i.ebayimg.com/t/54-CARDBOARD-VTG-BEISTLE-HALLOWEEN-DIECUT-JOINTED-SKELETON-RARE-DECORATION-USA-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/$(KGrHqNHJEoE+WIkmzO)BP19giKlFg~~60_57.JPG


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

We didn't have a whole lot of decorations (or money) when I was a kid, but I'm actually fortunate enough to still own the pieces I was most attached to- my mom's stoneware skull, and her collection of fuzzy "plague rats" which she bought from the renaissance festival and dressed in little costumes. (They're all in the pic below- dressed for the occasion.) The skull is slightly larger than life size, and not particularly accurate but I love it anyway. Some people have family heirlooms like china or silver, mine has skulls and rats.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/diggerc-albums-halloween-picture119111-joingoblin.html


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sara, i like your witches table
digs, that is a cute pumpkin man, and a very interesting witch


----------

